
Story of LightPhone - chintan39
https://big.ceo/joe-hollier-kaiwei-tang-752946158430#.stkh3h2yg
======
powmonk
That's some fucking bullshit.$100 for a credit card shaped Bluetooth headset?
I can buy a full credit card phone for less than 10.

